# please confirm code for digital breast tomosynthesis



## certifiedcoder621 (Jul 12, 2012)

looking for confirmation or experienced coders opinions that they would chose code 76376 to best describe the DBT procedure. The description matches perfectly as it is an other 3D tomographic modality. Just looking for validation on my thinking. Thanks


----------

